# Newbie: Happy Christmas



## BEARINGWITHIT (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi, Just joined after reading about the Forum in the 'Balance' today. I am in my mid seventies and have had Type 2 for about 20 years, to my knowledge. Look forward to reading and inputting into the Forum, but just for now to say *A VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE.* Try and keep those sugars down! bwi.


----------

